# missed everyone!!



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

hi, everybody, I've been on vacation so much this summer I haven't had time to chat or even visit the board. How's summer been for you all? For the last 3 weeks I've been feeling the best since last November. I was beginning to wonder if I would ever feel "normal" again, but I'm afraid to say too much for fear of how I'll feel tomorrow or the next day. I hope everyone has had a good summer and will have a healthy fall. I don't know about everyone else, but I love the cold weather, but the cold weather hates me!! That's when I hurt the most. I've kept my IBS under control all summer with Imodium. God bless that stuff!! Couldn't live without it! Just had one bad episode about 3 weeks ago. Glad to be back, this is my only support group, a good place to be. Are we chatting any time soon? Hope so, Georgia


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi Georgia!! Nice to hear you are doing well and your summer has been nice. I just got set up on this new sight. I'm glad they kept the same format.







DeeDee


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

I just wanted tt say hi and welcome back, glad you had a good summer.Lori Ann


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2000)

Hi Everyone,Georgia, welcome back. I think you must've been leaving just about the time I started posting. I just barely remember seeing your name here. Anyway, I'm glad you are feeling well and that you had a nice summer. Mine has been fairly hectic as I've had two cataract surgeries, the last one day before yesterday so trying to keep my time online down so I can rest my eyes. Also experiencing quite a bit of depression recently so have not felt too much like posting.You asked about "chat". Yes, Jeffrey Roberts has set up a time for us to chat (we just had the first session on Monday night). If you click on "chat" up on the menu bar, you will see the schedule.Hi, DeeDee, glad to see you back on the board and glad to hear that your leg is better.Good morning, Lori Ann. Try not to work too hard.Talk to you all later,calida


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

hullo geomv, im not sure weve met,im denny,hi.summer has been awful,but dont want to bring down your come back. ill complane later,if you can desifer my spelling.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Glad to see you back geo! I'm not looking forward to the cold weather either. You are from Georgia, are you not? How cold does it get there in winter?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Georgia:Glad to see you found your way here. Summer has gone by too fast. This is my favorite time of year and I wish it would hang around for a few more months. I planted a veggie garden and new flower garden over the summer. Did you do any fishing this summer? As Calida said, Monday nights is our chatnite, but you have to register thru Yahoo first. Hope to see you there on Monday.


----------



## geomv (Aug 9, 1999)

hi, thanks for all your nice notes, I'm trying to get back to my regular schedule, gotta go back to work tomorrow. I live in california, too hot here in the summer, gets cold in wimter, but not like other places; sometimes it gets down to 29, seldom below that, we had a real good snow Jan.25, 1999, was lots of fun, don't see that but every 10 years or so. Glad to be back, hope to see you on Monday.


----------

